# صور لمشاريع متنوعة (أعمالي الخاصة)



## bisalabisa2000 (15 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم هذا ملف يتضمن أعمالي الخاصة 2004 -2009 و يشمل صور و توضيح للمشاريع التي قمت بها ...

صورة الغلاف








أمثلة لبعض الصفحات

















*اضغط هنا للمشاهدة*

و أبدو رأيكم 

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## تغريد عبدالرحمن (15 يناير 2010)

ما شااااااااااااااااااااااااااء الله
قمة في الابداع المعماري
بالفعل مجهود اكثر من رائع .. 
ودمتم............


----------



## mohamed2009 (15 يناير 2010)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## مهندس معماري وائل (15 يناير 2010)

اتمنى لك التوفيق والازدهار حيث انها اعمال متميزة وتشكر عليها......بالتوفيق


----------



## architect one (15 يناير 2010)

الأخ باسم مشكور على هذا المجهود الرائع وأسلوب جميل ومتميز مع وجود تنوع بالأفكار المعمارية أتمنى لك التوفيق .


----------



## م لؤى محمد (16 يناير 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا
المعلومات مفيدة جدا وقيمة
تقبلوا مروري وتحياتي*​


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (16 يناير 2010)

اشكركم جمبعا على مروركم الكريم و جزاكم الله كل خير على ردودكم المشجعة


----------



## العماري المعماري (16 يناير 2010)

ماشاء الله روعة في التصميم 
اتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## العماري المعماري (16 يناير 2010)

*جميلللللللل جداااااااااااااااا*

ماشاء الله روعة في التصميم 
اتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## يامن إدلبي (16 يناير 2010)

*البساطة سر الجمال*

رغم التكوين المعقد في المشروع الأول إلا انك كسرت قاعدة البساطة سر الجمال 
منحوته معمارية رائعة أخي الكريم 
أما باقي المشاريع فاتبعت بها الأسلوب البسيط المميز 
ولك أسلوب منفرد يميزك عن من سواك
وإلى الأمام


----------



## سراب القاضي (16 يناير 2010)

ماشا الله المشاريع رائعة
انشا الله دوم الموفقية والنجاح
تقبل مروري وتحياتي


----------



## hermione (17 يناير 2010)

بسم الله ما شاء الله فعلا المشاريع متميزة 
بس ياريت تقولنا ايه البرامج اللى استخدمتها سواء فى التصميم او الاظهار


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (17 يناير 2010)

أشكرك يا من أدلبي أحب أنتقادات الأخوة مما يثري الموضوع أكثر حتى و لو كانت بالسلب و جزاك الله خيرا على تشجيعك لي


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (18 يناير 2010)

hermione شكرا لمرورك الكريم 
التصميمات أستخدم ببرامج عدة و لكن على الأغلب أصمم بيدي بالقلم الرصاص و بعدها أطبق ذلك على برنامج 3دي ستوديو ماكس 2010 ثم أدخالها على ماكس 2009 لأن الرندر بفيراي ماكس 2010 أبطأ بكثير من 2009 لذلك أفضل التصميم بماكس 2010 و لكن الرندر في 2009 و الأخراج النهائي بالفيراي و لم أصنع أيا من هذه الكتل ببرنامج أخر كالمايا أو أسكتش أب


----------



## hosniarchi (18 يناير 2010)

très interressant , merci


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (18 يناير 2010)

merci beaucoup monsieur hosny


----------



## ريييييييم (19 يناير 2010)

يعطيك العافيه وتصاميمك روعة


----------



## djamel027 (19 يناير 2010)

شكرا لك على هده المشاريع ارج المزيد للإستفادة:77:


----------



## خالد يونس (19 يناير 2010)

ما شاء الله جاااااااااااااااااااااامد جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا يا باسم بجد 

ولا اروع من كده والله بجد


----------



## GeoOo (20 يناير 2010)

مشكور اخى الكريم


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (22 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا شباب


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (11 فبراير 2010)

thank you monsieur


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (17 فبراير 2010)

طلب صغير يا شباب .... هل هناك أحد يعرف نتيجة مسابقة امتداد جامعة القاهرة؟
سمعت انه تم التحكيم فيها و صدرت في مجلة ما و لكن لم اتوصل لها ... أرجو الأفادة


----------



## ArchitectAmr (17 فبراير 2010)

أريد أن أقول شيئا واحدا 

انك مشروع مصمم معمارى ناجح جدا جدا جدا .............................. بالتوفيق
عمرو .....مصمم معمارى


----------



## المعماري السوري (18 فبراير 2010)

مجهود واضح وخبرة عالية ................باتوفيق


----------



## روعه (18 فبراير 2010)

مشاريع رائعه جدا
تقبل مني كل الاحترام والتقدير


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (23 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لكم شباب على الردود المشجعة جدا ... 


> أريد أن أقول شيئا واحدا
> 
> انك مشروع مصمم معمارى ناجح جدا جدا جدا .............................. بالتوفيق
> عمرو .....مصمم معمارى



شكرا لك يا عمرو و أتمنى لك التوفيق و جزاك الله كل خير على هذا التقدير



> مجهود واضح وخبرة عالية ................باتوفيق


شكرا لك يا سوري و وفقك الله 


> مشاريع رائعه جدا
> تقبل مني كل الاحترام والتقدير


شكرا يا روعة على الأضافة و الرد و على أتصال لاحقا


----------



## hermione (24 فبراير 2010)

الله ينور عليك


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (28 فبراير 2010)

thaks hermione


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (1 مارس 2010)

ماشاء الله
ربنا يزيدك


----------



## boss n c (1 مارس 2010)

اخي الكريم انا لا اقدر على وصف مشاريعك الا بي super arch اتنمى لك التوفيق و تحقيق مشاريعك في كل وطننا العربي


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (2 مارس 2010)

شكرا لك يا أبراهيم أسامة
و أنت أبضا يا رئيس النون و السين


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (22 مارس 2010)

:63:
مازال تحت الآنشاء
















:79:


----------



## روعه (23 مارس 2010)

يعطيك العافية


----------



## ة-ة (23 مارس 2010)

ماشاء اللة قمة فالبداع :67:


----------



## حسام عبدالله (23 مارس 2010)

اخراج جمييييييل ويعطيك العافيه


----------



## وسن الشمري (23 مارس 2010)

حقيقة مشاريع راقية جدا جداو لاحظت فيها لمسات تشبه لمسات المعمارية العراقية زهاء حديداتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## eng/sara (23 مارس 2010)

شكرا


----------



## الصادق مفتاح (24 مارس 2010)

موفق باذن الله


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (7 أبريل 2010)

شكرا لكم شباب على المرور الكريم ... و أن شاء ساضيف مجموعة جديدة قريبا


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (13 أبريل 2010)

*بيكسل*

بكسلة و شغل غريب


----------



## م صالح الحجيلان (13 أبريل 2010)

ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن .. بارك الله فيك ونفع بك 

ابداع وتميز


----------



## م لميس (13 أبريل 2010)

عملك مميز واهنئك واتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## المهندسة2010 (13 أبريل 2010)

شكرا على الموضوع ولااحلى


----------



## mirajoujou (13 أبريل 2010)

شكرا اخ باسم........عمل رائع......وهذا يدل على انك بذلت جهد كبير وتعبت حتى تصل الى هذا المستوى من الاتقان .........واصل... اتمنى لك تحقيق كل ما تتمنى في هذا المجال... وان شاء الله نشوف اعمالك تتحقق في ارض الواقع لانها فعلا رائعة................


----------



## مؤيد التايكر (14 أبريل 2010)

عمل ممتاز جدا جدا أخى الكريم ......
الله يوفقك .......


----------



## سامح السيد يوسف (14 أبريل 2010)

السلام على اهل الاسلام المهندس الشاعر 

سامح السيد


----------



## Eng.Mo'ath (14 أبريل 2010)

روعة يا بشمهندس


----------



## نفحات الأيمان (15 أبريل 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## العمارة ام الفنون (16 أبريل 2010)

ما شاء الله


----------



## assuom (16 أبريل 2010)

كيف لنا ان نعرف ؟؟؟
اين المساقط ؟؟
انت مهندس معمارى ؟؟ ام مهندس ماكس ؟؟


----------



## الاميرة (16 أبريل 2010)

الله يعطيك مليون عافية على هالابداع
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## haboba (17 أبريل 2010)

عنجد شي روعة ... بس فيي أعرف شو هو البرنامج يللي بتشتغل عليه لإخراج لوحاتك لأنو كتير حبيت طريقة الإخراج ..
والله يوفقك لمزيد من التقدم والنجاح ..


----------



## haboba (17 أبريل 2010)

لما كتبت تعليقي الأول كنت لسا عم نزل الملف بس لما نزلتو وشفتو بتمعن زهلت بكل معنى الكلمة ..الله يهنيك ويقويك ...يا ريت لو تقدملنا ولو باختصار خطوات الوصول لهكذا إبداع ..و يا ريت تنصحني بالطرق الأفضل لممارسة البرامج الهندسية لأني بصراحة أنا تعلمت جميع دورات البرامج الهندسية من الأوتوكاد والفوتوشوب والثري دي ماكس بس جميعهم كانو معلومات عامة ..كيف فيني إحصل على المعلومات الخاصة أو المهمة لإخراج المشاريع المعمارية فقط ..وسؤال أخر لحضرتك ولكل المعماريين ما هو الأفضل تعلم الإنشاء على الماكس مباشرة أم التصدير من الأوتوكاد إلى الماكس ؟؟ومشكووووووووووووور مرة ثانية


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (18 أبريل 2010)

بداية أشكركم على كل هذا التقدير و المتابعة أخواني و جزاكم الله كل خير على هذه التعليقات و خاصة التفاعلية منها مثل assoum و haboba 
شكرا لمرور الكريم لكل من
م صالح الحجيلان
م لميس
المهندسة2010
مؤيد التايكر
سامح السيد يوسف


> السلام على اهل الاسلام المهندس الشاعر
> 
> سامح السيد


و عليكم السلام ... 

Eng.Mo'ath
نفحات الأيمان
العمارة ام الفنون

mirajoujou
شكرا جزبلا على هذا التقدير و جزاك الله كل خير 

قال assoum انه كيف لنا أن نعرف اذا كنت مهندس معماري ام مهندس ماكس؟؟
بالنسبة للمساقط يوجد بعض الأمثلة في أخر الكتيب و لا يمكن لي أن أرفعها كلها لأنها كثيرة جدا 
و ما يثير أعجاب أي شخص و يكون اقرب له كتخيل هو الماكس و ليس المسقط الأفقي لذلك كما تري في أغلب المواقع أنهم يعرضون المناظير و لا يهتموا بعرض المساقط لما فيها من أسرار و لا يستفيد بها الشخص العادي بشكل واضح



> عنجد شي روعة ... بس فيي أعرف شو هو البرنامج يللي بتشتغل عليه لإخراج لوحاتك لأنو كتير حبيت طريقة الإخراج ..
> والله يوفقك لمزيد من التقدم والنجاح ..





> لما كتبت تعليقي الأول كنت لسا عم نزل الملف بس لما نزلتو وشفتو بتمعن زهلت بكل معنى الكلمة ..الله يهنيك ويقويك ...يا ريت لو تقدملنا ولو باختصار خطوات الوصول لهكذا إبداع ..و يا ريت تنصحني بالطرق الأفضل لممارسة البرامج الهندسية لأني بصراحة أنا تعلمت جميع دورات البرامج الهندسية من الأوتوكاد والفوتوشوب والثري دي ماكس بس جميعهم كانو معلومات عامة ..كيف فيني إحصل على المعلومات الخاصة أو المهمة لإخراج المشاريع المعمارية فقط ..وسؤال أخر لحضرتك ولكل المعماريين ما هو الأفضل تعلم الإنشاء على الماكس مباشرة أم التصدير من الأوتوكاد إلى الماكس ؟؟ومشكووووووووووووور مرة ثانية



شكرا لكي haboba
تعلم فوتوشوب أوتوكاد و تحديد الماكس يتطلب الكثير من المشاهدة و التدريب فقد كنت اشاهد افلام الفيديو الخاصة ببرنامج 3دي ستوديو ماكس بالأنجليزية لأنها تعتبر أحدث و أقوى من تلك بالعربية و اخذت في التطبيق السريع ... هذا سابقا أما الآن أصبح هناك تقدم ملحوظ في أفلام الفيديو بالعربية فممكن ان تشاهديها ثم تطبيقها سريعا حتى تستفدين من الشرح ... قلدي و حاكي أشياء موجودة ... لا مانع حتى تصبحي قادرة على تنفيذ أي تصميم مهما كان تعقيده بسهولة و يسر ...*مفتاح ذلك هو الأهتمام و التدريب المستمر و التخيل*


----------



## روعه (18 أبريل 2010)

great job 
good luck


----------



## CAMPO55 (18 أبريل 2010)

ماشاء الله عليك اخي تصميمات رائعة 
اتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## CAMPO55 (18 أبريل 2010)

ما شاء الله عليك اخي تصميمات رائعة


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (21 أبريل 2010)

شكرا روعة و اتمنى لك التوفيق
شكرا كامبو ... و أنا أيضا


----------



## lofy (24 أبريل 2010)

شغل ابداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااع:75: الله يوفقك:20:


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (28 أبريل 2010)

شكرا لوفي على مرورك


----------



## happy architect (28 أبريل 2010)

عمل رائع جدا جدا أتمنى التواصل معك و إن كان هنا للاستفادة من خبرتك الرائعة فلدي بعض الاستفسارات إذا اتسع صدرك للاجابة عنها .
وشكرا


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (29 أبريل 2010)

لا عليك أسأل كما تحب


----------



## happy architect (2 مايو 2010)

شكرا لك أخي الكريم على سعة صدرك 
أبدأ بأول استفساراتي :
- بالنسبة للمشرعين في الصفحة السادسة والسابعة من ملف ال pdf إذا أمكن شرح بسيط لكيفية عمل الفتحات في المبنى و التي اتخذت اشكال غير محددة ( و أقصد عن طريق الماكس ) حاولت عدة مرات عن طريق عمل افراد للاشكال برسم ثنائي الأبعاد ثم رفعه ولكن حجم الملف مع كل هذه المنحنيات يزداد وذلك عندما نفذت قطعة صغيرة و أعتقد أنها طريقة خطأ ومعقدة ، هذه ملخص تجربتي و إذا أمكنك توضيح كيفية عمل الفراغات الغير منتظمة في الكتلة بهذا الاتقان و كيفية عمل الكتلة ذاتها الغير منتظمة،وهل حجم الملف سيتأثر بهذه الدرجة علما بأن الـ RAM لدي 4 أتمنى أن أكون قد وضحت لك سؤالي . 
شاكرة لك مرة أخرى على سعة صدرك


----------



## ابوعمرو (2 مايو 2010)

مجهود مشكور وبارك الله فيك وننتظر المزيد ان شاء الله


----------



## أميرة المشاعر (2 مايو 2010)

*تصاميم راائعة *
* 
اتمنى لك التوفيق والنجااح دوما ...*​


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (3 مايو 2010)

شكرا و بارك الله لكم أبو عمرو و اميرة المشاعر
Happy architect
بالنسبة لسؤالك هو لا يتم كما تقولين و هذا لأن كل مجسم له ما يسمى بالتوبولوجي Topology وهي المسار الشبكي لأنه سيعطيكي فتحات خشنة جدا كما في الصورة









لذلك هناك حلان

الحل الآول هو 
Edit poly (low polygon modeling









هو إدراج و نسخ الحواف Edges و من ثم تصميم شبكة مناسبة...


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (3 مايو 2010)

الحل الثاني و هو موجود بماكس 2010 
topology generator

كما هو مبين في الصورة















هكذا يكون العمل ...:16:

ما علينا سوى الأنتباه للجديد قبل أن يؤكل:19:

أتمنى ان تكونوا أستفدتم من هذا الدرس المتواضع


----------



## happy architect (3 مايو 2010)

جميل جدا جدا جدا استفدت بالفعل ،و لكن عذرا الصور في المشاركة الأولى لم تظهر ، ظهرت فقط الحل الموجود بماكس 2010 و الماكس الذي لدي 2009 لذى إن أمكن إنزال الصور مرة أخرى أكون شاكرة لك .
و سأبحث عن ماكس 2010 في هذه الأثناء .
لا تتصور كم دهشت لسهولة الحل و الذي لم أعلمه قط مع طول بحثي عنه 
أشكرك مرة أخرى 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (6 مايو 2010)

و لكنهم يظهرون عندي بافعل
ربما هناك مشكلة بالوصلات؟؟؟ ساحاول أعادة ذلك لاحقا


----------



## happy architect (6 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا أخ bisalabisa2000 وفي انتظار التحديث مع العلم أني وجدت ماكس 2010 و انزلته بالفعل ولكن واجهت مشاكل مع تنزيل الفي راي و سأحاول مرة أخرى 
شكرا لك مرة أخرى


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (7 مايو 2010)

سررت بأهتمامك بالنسبة للفيراي 2010 ها هي وصلة ربما تساعدك

البرنامج هنا

الكراك هنا


----------



## happy architect (9 مايو 2010)

شكرا لك أخي العزيز bisalabisa2000 على وصلة برنامج الفيراي والكراك طبقت بالفعل ما تعلمته من الشرح الذي عرضته وكانت النتائج مذهلة لم أتصور حصولي على أشكال عديدة باستخدام خاصية topology generator 
وبالفعل نسخة ماكس 2010 بها إضافات جميلة جدا 
شكرا لك مرة أخرى و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (10 مايو 2010)

لا شكر على واجب
و نتمنى أن نكون قد أفدنا عسى الله أن يتقبل منا


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (17 مايو 2010)

:19::19::19:
مازال تحت التجربة سانشر الملف الجديد لاحقا


----------



## محمد المسلاتي (17 مايو 2010)

ماشاء الله ......اتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (22 مايو 2010)

thanks alot for your care


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (26 مايو 2010)

بعض مقتطفات للQuickSilver max 2011 trial version






ربما يكون مفيدا لعمل أفلام الحركة


----------



## بسام حداد (8 يونيو 2010)

ما شاء الله 
بالتوفيق


----------



## اشرف العراقي (8 يونيو 2010)

ماشاء الله ربي يوفقك


----------



## cad for all (9 يونيو 2010)

ممتاز ممتاز ورائع بجد شغلك حلو اوي وانا بحب النوع ده من الشغل جدا


----------



## cad for all (9 يونيو 2010)

برافو بجد ممكن اعرف انتا خريج جامعه ايه وتعرفنا بنفسك اكتر وفي طلب تاني حاول تعمل طراز تاني من الشغل واعتقد انك هتبقي مهندس ممتاز وهتشرفنا في العالم كله ودائما للافضل


----------



## محمد ظاهر (9 يونيو 2010)

good man


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (16 يونيو 2010)

بسام حداد
اشرف العراقي
محمد ظاهر

أشكركم جميعا على مروركم الكريم

cad for all

أنا خريج أكاديمية طيبة للهندسة قسم الهندسة المعمارية في مصر (مكتوب في الكتيب) خريج 2009 

و شكرا على مرورك الكريم يا كاداوي 



> طراز تاني من الشغل



تقصد كلاسيك؟

هاحاول مع أني ما بحبوش عشان و هاحاول أعمل أسلامي برضه لأن ماكنش ليا تجارب أسلامي كتير:77: و للأسف أغلب شغلي يعتمد على البلوظة (كيرفات يعني)

ربنا يسهل


----------



## cad for all (16 يونيو 2010)

انا موش قصدي نوع مختلف تماما انا اقصد مودرن برده بس تشكيلات غير هلاميه حاجه شارب شويه ليها زوايا واضحه وعلي الرغم اني بميل للظراز ده الا انه في التنفيذ مبيرضوش يعملوه لانه صعب اكتر مما تتخيل انا اشتغلت مهندس استشاري في مشروع المتحف بتاع احمد ميتو الي في الغردقه اكيد عارفه وكانت الناس موش قادره تتخيل الشغل وتعبنا فيه جدا لان نوع الشغل ده بيحتاج انك توقع نقط كتير جدا في الموقع وموش علي المستوي الافقي بس لكن علي الرأسي علشان كدا عاوزك تميل للواقع شويه ولكن مع الحفاظ علي خيالك الرائع الي عاجبني جدا واتوقع انك هتكون ممتاز في مجالك ربنا يوفقك


----------



## وردةة (16 يونيو 2010)

مشاريع حلوة ارجو مساعدتي في تصميم مجمع سكني مساحته كيلو متر * نصف كيلو ذو طابع اسلامي وفي بيئة صحراوية شكرا


----------



## المهندسة دنياقديما (16 يونيو 2010)

حلوين كتير بالتوفيق نشالله


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (16 يونيو 2010)

> انا موش قصدي نوع مختلف تماما انا اقصد مودرن برده بس تشكيلات غير هلاميه حاجه شارب شويه ليها زوايا واضحه وعلي الرغم اني بميل للظراز ده الا انه في التنفيذ مبيرضوش يعملوه لانه صعب اكتر مما تتخيل انا اشتغلت مهندس استشاري في مشروع المتحف بتاع احمد ميتو الي في الغردقه اكيد عارفه وكانت الناس موش قادره تتخيل الشغل وتعبنا فيه جدا لان نوع الشغل ده بيحتاج انك توقع نقط كتير جدا في الموقع وموش علي المستوي الافقي بس لكن علي الرأسي علشان كدا عاوزك تميل للواقع شويه ولكن مع الحفاظ علي خيالك الرائع الي عاجبني جدا واتوقع انك هتكون ممتاز في مجالك ربنا يوفقك



أنت راجل مية مية و نقدك و مناقشتك هي المطلوبة في المواضيع بتاعت المنتديات بالذات مش شكرا و خلاص 
سعيد جدا باهتمامك و نقدك للأعمال و على فكرة هتلاقي شغل من ده في الملف بس مش كتير
زي العمارة السكنية








دي كنت مش عايز اعمل فيها منحنى واحد
و الحمد لله ... تلاجة







و الفايل أنا باحط فيه أمثلة بتكون قوية فغالبا بتكون فيها منحنيات كتير وده اللي بيخليها حلوة أما المستقيمات بتبقى اقل لأنها سهلة التنفيذ فبتحس أنها مش جديدة و الناس اللي بتتمنظربالفيراي أغلب شغلها مستقيمات فالمنظرة هنا مش بالكتلة هو بيبقى بالشجر و الرندر بس :20:


----------



## cad for all (17 يونيو 2010)

عندك حق الشغل حلو جدا وعجبني جدا لأني حاسس انك مبتقلدش بتبتكر زي الجزء المايل الي في العماره اول مره اشوفه داخل في كتله مستقيمه جدا ومحدش يقدر يقول انه ميتنفذش او ميتحلش بلانته وبصراحه اوحش حاجه في الشغل اللون الاصفر الي انتا حاطه في العماره الكلاسيك كان عاوز يبقي هادي شويه لكن بالباقي جميل جدا ربنا يوفقك واتمني اني اساعدك في اي حاجه في يوم من الايام وياريت تقولي رأيك في شغلي هتلاقيه علي المنتدي


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (7 يوليو 2010)

أوكي كاداوي هاشوف الشغل و أقولك و هو اللي طلب أني أصفرها للاسف): الزبون دائما على حق


----------



## م : يحى محمد (7 يوليو 2010)

بجد تصميمك الاول تحفه معماريه ربنا يوفقك انت بارع


----------



## rafef (8 يوليو 2010)

ماشاء الله روعة الله يحفظك وارجو منك المشورة لو امكن


----------



## iaia2100 (8 يوليو 2010)

ما شااااااااااااااااااااااااااء الله


----------



## هاوي تخطيط (10 يوليو 2010)

جزيت خيرا على المجهودات الرائعة
بارك فيك وفي علمك


----------



## arch_hamada (15 يوليو 2010)

لك مني جزيل الشكر


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (21 يوليو 2010)

Thanks for all people who replied on this topic >>> sorry for not using Arabic keyboard at this moment


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (22 يوليو 2010)

أهلا بكم مرة اخرى شكرا جزيلا على هذه الردود و مروركم الكريم يا شباب


----------



## eng:nour (23 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااا


----------



## eng:nour (23 يوليو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (2 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا يا نور على مرورك الكريم


----------



## م/ياسمين (3 أغسطس 2010)

*ماشاء الله 
اتمنى لك التوفيق*​


----------



## arch_hamada (4 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكور


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (4 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا يا ياسمين على مرورك 

حمادة يا جامد أيه الجوهرة الكبيرة اللي أنت حاططها دي؟
مشكوووووووور


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (5 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكور


----------



## نسيمة 87 (5 أغسطس 2010)

ما شاء الله 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## blue. art (6 أغسطس 2010)

ماشاء الله كتير حلوة


----------



## ahmed-planner (6 أغسطس 2010)

اخي كريم مشروعك كلش رايع بلا زحمة ما هو اسم هذا برنامج ....انا احتاج الى هذا برنامج -----جزاك االله خيرا


----------



## محمد رشاد (6 أغسطس 2010)

ما شاء الله مجهود رائع


----------



## مينا مجدى فهمى (9 أغسطس 2010)

مشاريع ميزة لمعمارى مميز


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (11 أغسطس 2010)

blue. Art قال:


> ماشاء الله كتير حلوة



شكرا جزيلا



ahmed-planner قال:


> اخي كريم مشروعك كلش رايع بلا زحمة ما هو اسم هذا برنامج ....انا احتاج الى هذا برنامج -----جزاك االله خيرا



مكتوب بالكتيب البرامج المستخدمة



محمد رشاد قال:


> ما شاء الله مجهود رائع




شكرا جزيلا


مينا مجدى فهمى قال:


> مشاريع ميزة لمعمارى مميز



شكرا جزيلا يا شباب على المرور و أبداء الرأي


----------



## أبوأنمار (11 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور بارك الله فيك


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (13 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا أبو انمار على المرور الكريم


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (14 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا أبو انمار على المرور الكريم


----------



## MOHAMEDKHOSHT (14 أغسطس 2010)

السلام ليكم و رحم الله اشكر الزميل  bisalabisa2000 
علي هذه الاعمال الرائع لكني اري انه تعتمد عليعنصر الاظهار بشكل اكبر
و ارجو منه الرد عليهذا التعليق وشكرا
*




بعض اعمالي ببرنامج اسكتش اب
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t213800.html 
*​


----------



## new arch eng (14 أغسطس 2010)

انت عبقري


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (15 أغسطس 2010)

> اشكركم على هذه التصاميم ممكن خارطة بناء 6.5 العرض في 25م الطول


؟؟؟ لا أعلم ماذا تريد حتى لم تحدد نوع البناء و لا مكانه و لما و ما هو الأتفاق؟ راسلني على الخاص 


> السلام ليكم و رحم الله اشكر الزميل bisalabisa2000
> علي هذه الاعمال الرائع لكني اري انه تعتمد عليعنصر الاظهار بشكل اكبر
> و ارجو منه الرد عليهذا التعليق وشكرا
> 
> ...



إظهاربشكل أكثر؟ لا أظهار جيد بدون وظيفة جيدة ... أذا كان الأظهار سيئا فبالتأكيد التصميم غير جيد أو ناقص ... لأن أذا اظهرت شيئا بشكل جيد من الصعب جدا أن يكون سيئا معماريا ... و معنى انك مقتنع بفكرتك و لكن لم يساعدك الأظهار هذا في حد ذاته خلل في التصميم لأن الأظهار له جزء كبير في التصميم نفسه ...و انا أحاول الأظهار بشكل قريب للواقع ... لم أستخدم مساحيق التجميل (فوتوشوب) .
و هذا ينجح التصميم أكثر.

نعم نريد بعض المناقشة أحب التعليقات ....


> انت عبقري



شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (15 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا لك نيو أرك


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (17 أغسطس 2010)

أستخدمت برنامج ماكس لعمل هذا الكتيب يا أخ أحمد مع فوتوشوب بالطبع و هناك بعض البرامج الأخرى بالنسبة للأعمال الداخلية


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (19 أغسطس 2010)

كانت هذه محاولة deconstruction Classic style
التفكيكية العادية أو كما أسميها الكلاسيكية:63:


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (21 أغسطس 2010)

ما رأيكم في المشروع الأخير؟


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (22 أغسطس 2010)

الا يوحد أحد شاهد اخر تجربة؟


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (26 أغسطس 2010)

يبدو ذلك


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (27 أغسطس 2010)

عيد سعيد


----------



## Hideman (27 أغسطس 2010)

gameeeeeeeeeed


----------



## asleepy (27 أغسطس 2010)

ربنا يكرمك و شكرا


----------



## ابو قدري الليبي (27 أغسطس 2010)

ربي يحفظ يديك


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (31 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا للشباب على مروركم الكريم و كنت اريد بعض المناقشة و تبادل الأراء ربما يكون أثرى


----------



## ابراهيم طايل (31 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
( لمسة فنان )بارك الله فيك


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (4 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا لك يا طايل على مرورك الكريم


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (7 سبتمبر 2010)

عيد سعيد يا جماعة و أن شاء الله هانزل مجموعة جديدة قريب


----------



## روعه (10 سبتمبر 2010)

جميل جدا
بالتوفيق الدائم


----------



## eng.baskottta (10 سبتمبر 2010)

masha2 allah .. sho3'l momtaz


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (17 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا شباب على المرور و على المتابعة ... لكن الا يوجد رأي معين أو أعجاب بمشروع معين و نقده؟  نرجو ذلك


----------



## عبد الكريم قطان (18 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله الجنة على هذا البرنامج و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (22 سبتمبر 2010)

برنامج ؟؟؟ أي برنامج تقصد؟


----------



## باش مهندسة ندو (22 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا...


----------



## مجيد الانباري (22 سبتمبر 2010)

ماشاء الله ذوق رفيع ولكن؟ متى تقوم اقطارنا العربيه بتنفيذ هكذا مشاريع ( اتمنى ان تظهر الى النور هيك مشاريع حلوه) يسلمواااااا والله


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (23 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا لكم باش مهندسة ندو

و

مجيد الأنباري

شكرا على تعليقك ... هو ما نريد أن نكتشفه هو كيفية تنفيذ مشروع بشكل راقي و في نفس الوقت غير مكلف ... هناك مشاريع كبيرة تحتاج لأن تمتاز بشكلها لأنها تحتاج ذلك و هناك مشاريع لا تحتاج لذلك مطلقا لعدم تكليفها و صلاحيتها لا تحتاج الكثير من العمر (100 عام ) مثل المباني السكنية و المدارس ... أما هناك مباني تحتاج لأكثر من ذلك مثل المتاحف المباني القومية شيء من هذا القبيل


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (24 سبتمبر 2010)

عرض الفيديوهات الخاصة بي 

الفيديو هنا


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (25 سبتمبر 2010)

أشاهد أحد الفيديوهات؟


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (26 سبتمبر 2010)

لقد نشرت موضوع خاص بالأفلام ... ستجدونها هناك وهاهي أيضا 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FoBn90JkbUs


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (30 سبتمبر 2010)

ممم... يبدو أن ليس هناك أحد شاهده


----------



## ابن حجر (30 سبتمبر 2010)

مشاريع جميلة ... ألا أني لا أرى رابط بين الواجهات التي عرضتها ... صحيح المشاريع والوظائف والمواقع مختلفة ألا أن المصمم فذات المصمم ليست واضحة لي 
وعلى سبيل المثال فرانك لويد رايت مع تعدد مشاريعة الأ أنني وبسهولة أجد خطوط المهندس بالمشروع وأعرف أن مشروع ما هو من تصميم رايت حتى ولو كانت ألمرة الأولى التي ارى بها ذلك المشروع, ومثل ذلك زهى حديد ,وفوستر , وليكربوزية , و ريتشارد مير .... وغيرهم


----------



## ابن حجر (30 سبتمبر 2010)

مشاريع جميلة ... ألا أني لا أرى رابط بين الواجهات التي عرضتها ... صحيح المشاريع والوظائف والمواقع مختلفة ألا أن المصمم واحد..!! فذات المصمم ليست واضحة لي 
وعلى سبيل المثال فرانك لويد رايت مع تعدد مشاريعة الأ أنني وبسهولة أجد خطوط المهندس بالمشروع وأعرف أن مشروع ما هو من تصميم رايت حتى ولو كانت ألمرة الأولى التي ارى بها ذلك المشروع, ومثل ذلك زهى حديد ,وفوستر , وليكربوزية , و ريتشارد مير .... وغيرهم


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (30 سبتمبر 2010)

التعدد في الأسلوب ليس عيبا طالما يعطي نتائج جميلة ... المهم النتيجة اليس كذلك؟


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (3 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا لمروركم


----------



## awss mousa (3 أكتوبر 2010)

*ما شااااااااااااااااااااااااااء الله*


----------



## satcon (4 أكتوبر 2010)

إبداع معماري ما شاء الله 
إلى الأمام وبالتوفيق
ونتمنى مشاهدة القدم بشكل افضل


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (7 أكتوبر 2010)

awss mousa قال:


> *ما شااااااااااااااااااااااااااء الله*





satcon قال:


> إبداع معماري ما شاء الله
> إلى الأمام وبالتوفيق
> ونتمنى مشاهدة القدم بشكل افضل




شكرا شباب على المرور


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (10 أكتوبر 2010)

هل مزيد من التعليقات؟


----------



## butterflya (10 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مطهر المروني (11 أكتوبر 2010)

بالفعل مجهود اكثر من رائع ..


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (22 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا على مروركم الجميل


----------



## ibrahimepau (26 أكتوبر 2010)

bien


----------



## مهندس فادي قيصر (30 أكتوبر 2010)

ما شاء الله عاشت ايديك


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (30 أكتوبر 2010)

ibrahimepau قال:


> bien



Merci 


مهندس فادي قيصر قال:


> ما شاء الله عاشت ايديك



الله يخليك يا فادي و ربنا يوفقك


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (4 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا لتقديركم يا شباب


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (13 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (18 نوفمبر 2010)

لا عليك سررت بمعرفتك كثيرا يا أحمد


----------



## topdesigner722 (25 نوفمبر 2010)

تسلم الايادى


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (28 نوفمبر 2010)

تسلم لي Topdesigner


----------



## topdesigner722 (29 نوفمبر 2010)

Good luck


----------



## معيويض (30 نوفمبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
ما شاء الله عليك اخي المهندس مشاريعك رائعة جدا جدا 
ممكن اخذ ايميلك لكي نتواصل واخذ الفائدة من استخدام البرامج المعمارية لاني بصراحة اخراجك للمشاريع رائع 
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## معيويض (30 نوفمبر 2010)

وايضا لا انسى اسلوبك في الفكرة التصميمية وتمشي على خطا المعماريين الكبار امثال فرانك لويد رايت والمعمارية زها حديد


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (3 ديسمبر 2010)

لا عليك يا أخي ها هو و شكرا على تعليقك 

[email protected]


----------



## ابو يوسف العربي (4 ديسمبر 2010)

بالتوفيق اخي العزيز


----------



## arch_hamada (4 ديسمبر 2010)

*مشكور** 
**مشكووووو**ووووووووووووووووور**
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§ ©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§© ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ**¤© 
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــ** ¤©§¤°**حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ**ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ**ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ**ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو**ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ رائع جدا جدا جدا جدا**ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ جزك الله كل خير اخى**العزيز يارب ديما فى المقدمة ـــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ــــــــــمع**تحيات المهندس محمد / زعيم العمارة ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°ح لو**ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ**ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـ¤©§¤°ح لو**ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ**ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤ °حلو**ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ**ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حل و**ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ**ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ**ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ**ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ**¤© §¤°**حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§ ©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو**°¤§©
**مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور**
**مشكوووووووووووووووور*
*مشكوووووووووور*
*مشكوووووووور*
*مشكووووور*​


----------



## عداري (4 ديسمبر 2010)

تبارك الرحمن ربي يزيدك في هالخيال الرائع بصراحة روعة


----------



## مهندسه رنا (5 ديسمبر 2010)

روووووووووووووووعه روووووووووووووووعه يا بشمهندس
قمه الابداع المعماري المتميز واختيار الالوان رائع
والكتل وشكل التغطيات تحفه
بالتوفيق لحضرتك


----------



## assf_a8 (5 ديسمبر 2010)

عمل متعوب عليه ويدل على انه تصميم مهندس رائع


----------



## مهندس سلي (6 ديسمبر 2010)

ماشاء الله تبارك الله ^_^


----------



## باسلBASIL3 (6 ديسمبر 2010)

تصاميم روعة .. يا روعة ..
لا تحرمنا من تصاميمك .. و بارك الله فيك


----------



## روعه العجيل (14 ديسمبر 2010)

يااااااااااااارب التقدم الى الامام وعاشت اناملك

 تحيااتي


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (18 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على تعليقاتكم و متابعة الموضوع و جزاكم الله كل الخير و أوسع الله مدارككم و رزقكم


----------



## نهاركم طيب (18 ديسمبر 2010)

موضوع مميز شكرا لك على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (24 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا لكم شباب على الأهتمام و المتابعة:58:


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (26 ديسمبر 2010)

ما هذه الايقونة العجيبة


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (16 يناير 2011)

السريع لا يكذب


----------



## زاخولية (18 يناير 2011)

*شكرا جزيلا **شكرا جزيلا **شكرا جزيلا **شكرا جزيلا **شكرا جزيلا **شكرا جزيلا **شكرا جزيلا **شكرا جزيلا **شكرا جزيلا **شكرا جزيلا **شكرا جزيلا **شكرا جزيلا **شكرا جزيلا **شكرا جزيلا **شكرا جزيلا **شكرا جزيلا **شكرا جزيلا **شكرا جزيلا **شكرا جزيلا **شكرا جزيلا **شكرا جزيلا **شكرا جزيلا **شكرا جزيلا **شكرا جزيلا **شكرا جزيلا **شكرا جزيلا **شكرا جزيلا **شكرا جزيلا **شكرا جزيلا **شكرا جزيلا **شكرا جزيلا **شكرا جزيلا **شكرا جزيلا **شكرا جزيلا **شكرا جزيلا **شكرا جزيلا **شكرا جزيلا **شكرا جزيلا **شكرا جزيلا **شكرا جزيلا **شكرا جزيلا **شكرا جزيلا **شكرا جزيلا **شكرا جزيلا **شكرا جزيلا **شكرا جزيلا **شكرا جزيلا **شكرا جزيلا **شكرا جزيلا **شكرا جزيلا **شكرا جزيلا **شكرا جزيلا **شكرا جزيلا **شكرا جزيلا **شكرا جزيلا **شكرا جزيلا **شكرا جزيلا **شكرا جزيلا **شكرا جزيلا **شكرا جزيلا **شكرا جزيلا **شكرا جزيلا **شكرا جزيلا **شكرا جزيلا **شكرا جزيلا **شكرا جزيلا **شكرا جزيلا **شكرا جزيلا **شكرا جزيلا **شكرا جزيلا **شكرا جزيلا **شكرا جزيلا **شكرا جزيلا **شكرا جزيلا **شكرا جزيلا **شكرا جزيلا **شكرا جزيلا **شكرا جزيلا **شكرا جزيلا **شكرا جزيلا **شكرا جزيلا **شكرا جزيلا **شكرا جزيلا **شكرا جزيلا **شكرا جزيلا **شكرا جزيلا **شكرا جزيلا 
*


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (23 يناير 2011)

لا العفو يا زاخولية


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (2 فبراير 2011)

كانت كبوة فظيعة الحمد لله عدت على خير شعبها و ريسها بعد ما ربنا حماها ... المهم النية السليمة


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (2 فبراير 2011)

انتظروا أصدارة جديدة من المشاريع الخاصة بي ...








:78:


----------



## حسن بناء (4 فبراير 2011)

ابداااااااااع جميل جدا منك اخي العزيز


----------



## معماري رومنسي (4 فبراير 2011)

ماشاءالله تبارك الله
بس هل فعلا كلها تصميماتك؟
ارجو الاجابة بكل صراحة


----------



## كابتن تيفا (10 فبراير 2011)

ماشاء الله مشاريع روعة التصميم


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (12 فبراير 2011)

شكرا لمرورك كابتن تيفا و يسعدني أدلاء رأيك
:77:


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (12 فبراير 2011)

معماري رومنسي قال:


> ماشاءالله تبارك الله
> بس هل فعلا كلها تصميماتك؟
> ارجو الاجابة بكل صراحة



أذا قرأت الملف جيدا ستجد أن ما لم أقم بتصميمه كاملا أدرجت أسم الذي ساعدني في عملية التصميم أو من قدمه كاملا و لكن لا يوجد مبنى واحد من هذه المجموعة لم أدخل في تصميمه و لا يوجد مبنى واحد لم أرسمه كاملا و لكن هي كلها فعلا أعمالي الخاصة كأظهار ثلاثي الأبعاد و أغلب المباني المدرجة هي من تصميمي الخاص تماما


----------



## مزعاش (12 فبراير 2011)

ماشاء الله بالتوفيق


----------



## rumarch (12 فبراير 2011)

ما شالله 
أفكار جميله بحاجه لمزيد من العنايه


----------



## m m a (12 فبراير 2011)

ما شااااااااااااااااااااااااااء الله


----------



## m m a (12 فبراير 2011)

أفكار جميله


----------



## m m a (12 فبراير 2011)

لا اله الا الله


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (15 فبراير 2011)

شكرا لك يا أم أم أيه ... و على تشجيعكم لي يا شباب


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (19 فبراير 2011)

الخ و لكن يبدو أنك تستطيع فعل ذلك ايضا لا تقلق


----------



## arch_hamada (21 فبراير 2011)

ما شااااااااااااااااااااااااااء الله


----------



## جواهر سيف الدين (21 فبراير 2011)

ماشاء الله قمة الابداع في التصميم ...بالتوفيق يارب


----------



## المهندس حسام نزار (24 فبراير 2011)

اخي العزيز الله يوفقك ويزيدك ابداع


----------



## HANEEN_AYASI (24 فبراير 2011)

Niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice


----------



## مستر صديق (24 فبراير 2011)

المعلومات مفيدة جدا


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (25 فبراير 2011)

شكرا لكل من شارك في هذا الموضوع سواء بكلمة شكر أو مناقشة شكرا لكم جميعا


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (4 مارس 2011)

thank you all guys


----------



## fardous mousa (5 مارس 2011)

_ما شاء الله_


----------



## k.alzo (6 مارس 2011)

ماشاء الله
نرجو من الله ان يجعل ذالك في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (11 مارس 2011)

يا رب ... شكرا لك يا الزو و أنت يا فردوس


----------



## يراودني أمـل (11 مارس 2011)

بصراحة من أجمل الأعمال اللي شاهدتها 
إخراجك و تنسيقك لحاله إبداااع

الله يقويك و يحفظك و ينفع بك ساير المسلمين


----------



## e7sasbyshdny (14 مارس 2011)

بجد بجد ما شاء الله عليك يجننوا


----------



## فوزية الوفية (22 مارس 2011)

ماشاء الله عليك


----------



## قمر الابداع (23 مارس 2011)

بالرغم من ان تقعيد التصاميم ابرزت جمالها اصبحت كالتحف الفنيه بحضورها وجازبيتها ... احييك كثيرا يا هندسه


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (27 مارس 2011)

شكرا لكم شباب على تعليقاتكم و متابعتكم للموضوع


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (29 مارس 2011)

شكرا لكم شباب و جزاكم الله كل خير و طمأنينة


----------



## artmis (10 أبريل 2011)

gamda awyiii


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (14 أبريل 2011)

thanks artmis


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (15 أبريل 2011)

thank you all guys who particapated


----------



## hecham (16 أبريل 2011)

ما شاء الله


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (18 أبريل 2011)

شكرا لك يا هشام


----------



## زينب زيزو (19 أبريل 2011)

روووووووووووووووووعة اخي رووووووووووووووعة وفقك الله


----------



## arch_hamada (24 أبريل 2011)

*جزاكم الله عنا كل خير*​


----------



## السكوت ارحم (24 أبريل 2011)

عمل رائع وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## شثشث (24 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
ما شاء الله اعمال جيدة جدا
اود معرفة باي البرامج يتم تصميم هذه الرسومات 
وكم من الوقت يحتاج للتدريب علي هذه البرامج


----------



## ahmed ezeldeen (24 أبريل 2011)

ماشاء الله تبارك الله مافي اجمل من كدا بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (8 مايو 2011)

شكرا لكم يا شباب على الردود المشجعة


----------



## pm.p (9 مايو 2011)

*pmp*

*تميز و ارتقي في عملك
سجل في :
أفضل دورة مدير مشاريع محترف في المملكة العربية السعودية .
_من أكفأ المدربيين المعتمدين من معهد ال pmi الامريكي .
_أسعار مميزة جدااا للتسجيل المبكر .
..._خصم خاص للمجموعات .
_للحجز و الاستفسار:
0542326011*


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (12 مايو 2011)

سأنظر في الأمر


----------



## رواء طارق (12 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير على الفائده
وعاشت الايادي على التصاميم الروعة


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (20 مايو 2011)

thank u rewaa


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (30 مايو 2011)

thank you rewaa


----------



## أنا معماري (31 مايو 2011)

مما لا شك فيه ....أنك معماري موهوب
ولكن أفضل لك في التصميم القادمة ...أن تكون تصميماتك أكثر أنسيابية و بساطة و نعومة


----------



## سقلين (31 مايو 2011)

ما شاء الله تصاميم مميزة 
بالتوفيق


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (1 يونيو 2011)

> مما لا شك فيه ....أنك معماري موهوب
> ولكن أفضل لك في التصميم القادمة ...أن تكون تصميماتك أكثر أنسيابية و بساطة و نعومة



أحب المناقشات البناءة أنت رجل تتابع الأمور جيدا
و أتمنى لك التوفيق شكرا لك و جزاك الله كل خير

و شكرا لك يا سقلين


----------



## أنا معماري (3 يونيو 2011)

bisalabisa2000 قال:


> أحب المناقشات البناءة أنت رجل تتابع الأمور جيدا
> و أتمنى لك التوفيق شكرا لك و جزاك الله كل خير
> 
> و شكرا لك يا سقلين


 
مشكور علي ردك الجميل ولكن ما معني سقلين .....


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (4 يونيو 2011)

سقلين هو أسم العضو المهندس الذي يليك بالتعليق
و شكرا لك مجددا


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (12 يونيو 2011)

it's Friday Friday


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (17 يونيو 2011)

ما الأخبار


----------



## أنا الإسلام رباني (20 يونيو 2011)

الله عجبتني خاصة التصيم إلي على شكل هرم مرة حبيتة ماشاء الله ولاحول ولا قوة إلا بالله بالتوفيق


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (24 يونيو 2011)

شكرا لك


----------



## ر.م علي (27 يونيو 2011)

وفقك الله واحسن عملك ما شاء الرب الكريم


----------



## المهندس الطمووووح (1 يوليو 2011)

شكرا يا باش مهندس علئ النماذج الراىعة والئ الامام


----------



## fofo 2011 (1 يوليو 2011)

ابداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااع بكل ماتحملة الكلمة من معنى


----------



## heba abdelhai (1 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم يا باشمهندس بسم الله ماشاء الله تصميمات رائعه وده شجعنى انى اطلب منك طلب ارجو ان تستجيب له كنت عاوزه تصميم لمدينة كامله شامله المبانى والخدمات بحيث ان تصميم المبانى يوفر الاضاءه ودرجة حراره مناسبة وذلك من اجل تقليل استخدام الكهرباء والتكييف فترة النهار وايضا تصميم المبنى يسمح بوضع خلايا شمسية على المبنى وسطح المبنى بحيث تصميم المبنى يسمح بأقصى استفادة من الطاقة الشمسيه . ارجو المساعدة


----------



## خالد الكندي (2 يوليو 2011)

حقيقة في منتهى الابداع و الجمال و كسرت حاجز الصعوبة في العمارة و التخطيط
لكن سؤالي انا ما شفت مثل هذه المباني في عالمنا العربي و خاصه
هل العالم العربي ليس لهم القدرة المالية لبناءها ؟


----------



## الملاك الابيض (2 يوليو 2011)

ماشاء الله عليك ... اخي بس عندي ملحوظة صغييييييييييييرة ... انسان معماري فنان لهاي الدرجة وعندك هادي الاعمال الرائعة ... ليه حاط صورة اوبرا سيدني صورة رمزية ... انت اعمالك هيه الي توضع رموز للناس (-:


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (2 يوليو 2011)

للأسف يا صديقي لا توجد هذه الأمكانية في هذا المنتدى ... لا يمكن رفع صور رمزية خاصة  و جزاك الله خيرا و وفقك و شكرا جزيلا على مروركم الجميل


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (2 يوليو 2011)

> وفقك الله واحسن عملك ما شاء الرب الكريم


و وفقك الله في عملك أيضا 


> ابداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااع بكل ماتحملة الكلمة من معنى



جزاك الله خيرا و الله الموفق في كل الأحوال



> السلام عليكم يا باشمهندس بسم الله ماشاء الله تصميمات رائعه وده شجعنى انى اطلب منك طلب ارجو ان تستجيب له كنت عاوزه تصميم لمدينة كامله شامله المبانى والخدمات بحيث ان تصميم المبانى يوفر الاضاءه ودرجة حراره مناسبة وذلك من اجل تقليل استخدام الكهرباء والتكييف فترة النهار وايضا تصميم المبنى يسمح بوضع خلايا شمسية على المبنى وسطح المبنى بحيث تصميم المبنى يسمح بأقصى استفادة من الطاقة الشمسيه . ارجو المساعدة


!!!!!!!!!!!!! واو ؟ ما هذا المشروع الضخم ؟ و لما؟ و ما تفاصيله؟ مدينة كاملة؟ أرجو الأيضاح و أتمنى أن أستطيع المساعدة


> حقيقة في منتهى الابداع و الجمال و كسرت حاجز الصعوبة في العمارة و التخطيط
> لكن سؤالي انا ما شفت مثل هذه المباني في عالمنا العربي و خاصه
> هل العالم العربي ليس لهم القدرة المالية لبناءها ؟



هذه النماذج عبارة عن مقترحات يمكن تنفيذها بتقنيات موجودة بالفعل ... و لكن كما تعلم أن الحاجز غالبا ما يكون ماديا ... الغرض من هذه التصميمات هو الوصول للاحدث و القدرة على القيام بأفكار بعون الله تساهم في حل مشكلات مهما بلغ حجمها ... و شكرا على تقديرك و مرورك اللذيذ :28:


----------



## heba abdelhai (2 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم يا باشمهندس انا باحضر ماجستير قسم كهرباء وشركة سيمنز عامله مسابقة لطلبة الشرق الاوسط لتتخيل مدينتك فى الصحراء والمطلوب توفيرsupply drinking water وsource of electricityو waste managment وpublic health system و transportation for movement for people فانا دورت على تصميم لمدينة كامله ولكننى لم اجد لانى اريد تصميم للمبانى بحيث استفيد من الطاقه الشمسيه واحدد مشاركة الخلايا الشمسيه فى تغذية المبنى مثلا . يعنى من الاخر تصميم لمدينة فعليه يمكن انى احدد عدد الخلايا الشمسيه وقدرة wind farm. ارجو المساعده واليك رابط المسابقة. http://www.studentaward-middleeast.com/about.php?tabs[]=about-contest


----------



## heba abdelhai (2 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم يا باشمهندس انا باحضر ماجستير قسم كهرباء وشركة سيمنز عامله مسابقة لطلبة الشرق الاوسط لتتخيل مدينتك فى الصحراء والمطلوب توفيرsupply drinking water وsource of electricityو waste managment وpublic health system و transportation for movement for people فانا دورت على تصميم لمدينة كامله ولكننى لم اجد لانى اريد تصميم للمبانى بحيث استفيد من الطاقه الشمسيه واحدد مشاركة الخلايا الشمسيه فى تغذية المبنى مثلا . يعنى من الاخر تصميم لمدينة فعليه يمكن انى احدد عدد الخلايا الشمسيه وقدرة wind farm. ارجو المساعده واليك رابط المسابقة. http://www.studentaward-middleeast.com/about.php?tabs[]=about-contest


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (5 يوليو 2011)

لقد قرأت بعضا من التفاصيل و سأوافيكي لاحقا ... ربما يكون الأتصال على البريد أفضل ... و نتفق على ما سنفعله
[email protected]


----------



## بورشيد (16 يوليو 2011)

ما شاء الله ابداع


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (25 يوليو 2011)

شكرا لك يا بو رشيد


----------



## abouyoumna (27 يوليو 2011)

الله يبارك فيك الحمد لله على نعمة العقل


----------



## mohy batata (28 يوليو 2011)

ماشاء الله بجد


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (2 أغسطس 2011)

thaks mohy batata 

and Ramadan Kareem


----------



## silverfox (4 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور على المعلومة الجميلة


----------



## ابوعبدالرحمن2011 (4 أغسطس 2011)

_مشكور على هذا المجهود الرائع والجميل جدا..الصراحه التصاميم رائعه جدا ماشاء الله عليك.._


----------



## moga_50 (4 أغسطس 2011)

*ماشاء الله روعة في التصميم 
اتمنى لك التوفيق *
واتمنى ان نستفيد من خبراتك
اخوك فى اللة​


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (15 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا لك يا موجة 50و أبو عبد الرحمن


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (27 أغسطس 2011)

عيد سعيد شباب


----------



## م محمد العبدالله (3 سبتمبر 2011)

اعمال قمه في الروعه ومن احسن الى احسن بأذن الله وخصوصاً المشروع الثالث قمه في التميز المعماري واختيار الالوان وطريقه توزيع الفراغات 
وتقبل مروري المتواضع يا 
ارجو التواصل معي على الايميل 
[email protected]


----------



## ali ali aa (3 سبتمبر 2011)

*شكرا جزيلا لك اخي 
*


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (6 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا لكم على مروركم الكريم يا أخواني


----------



## wafal (13 سبتمبر 2011)

ما شاء الله بالتوفيق دائما


----------



## nizar alkheder (13 سبتمبر 2011)

ماشالله رائعة جدا ابداع , ممكن سؤال انا جديد بالمنتدى وما بعرف كيف ضيف مشاركة ممكن حدا يشرحلي كيف؟


----------



## abu_majd (15 سبتمبر 2011)

ما شاء الله إبداع .. وفقك الله​


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (19 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا لك يا أبو ماجد 
و نزار 
و كل من زار الموضوع


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (23 سبتمبر 2011)

أنتظروا مني الجديد أن شاء الله قريبا


----------



## Eng Hassan Mohamed (23 سبتمبر 2011)

ما شاء الله - إبداع بدون حدود ......


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (1 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (1 أكتوبر 2011)

ربنا يخليكم يا جماعة و يخفظكم و أشكركم على مشاركاتكم الجميلة


----------



## fahmi alawna (1 أكتوبر 2011)

يعطيك ليرضيك


----------



## engaljilany (1 أكتوبر 2011)

عاشت ايدك يابطل


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (10 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا ياشباب و أتمنى أن تنال الأعمال أعجابكم و تابعوا الجديد هنا


----------



## amira_oo (10 أكتوبر 2011)

بالفعل مجهود اكثر من رائع .. 
​


----------



## eng_ezdien (10 أكتوبر 2011)

ماشاء الله أحسنت


----------



## saad1717 (12 أكتوبر 2011)

إبداع 
أعمال رائعة وأفكار جريئة تحياتي لك
أتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (13 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا لكم يا شباب أتمنى لكم التوفيق و مشاهدة موضوعي الجديد هنا

مجموعة مشاريع


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (23 أكتوبر 2011)

هل من احد شاهد الموضوع الجديد؟


----------



## eman sarhan (25 أكتوبر 2011)

ماشاء الله


----------



## houydah (26 أكتوبر 2011)

اكثر من رائع خصوصا فى المشروع الاول بالتوفيق انشاء الله


----------



## المجاشعي (1 نوفمبر 2011)

اتمن لك كل التوفيق ونرجو المزيد من هذا العطاء


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (5 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرًا جزيلا شباب اتمنى مساندتكم في موضوعي الثاني


----------



## lilly (14 نوفمبر 2011)

*اعمال اكتر من رائعة*
*بارك الله فيك وزادك علما*​


----------



## العوامى 2011 (15 نوفمبر 2011)

جميل جدا ماشاء الله


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (25 نوفمبر 2011)

الله يجازيكم كل خير على أبداء أرائكم و اتمنى لكم التوفيق


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (16 ديسمبر 2011)

تم أضافة فيديو جديد في القناة الخاصة بي


----------



## تكفيني الذكرى.. (2 يناير 2012)

مشاءالله تبار الرحمان أنرك الله بالعلم الكثير


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (3 يناير 2012)

الله يخليك لدعوتك الجميلة


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (5 يناير 2012)

تم أضافة المزيد من المشاريع في الملف الخاص منها مشروع لمستشفى و المطارالأخير


----------



## أم لين (11 يناير 2012)

يسلموووووووووووووووووووووووا


----------



## محمد حمدى ناصف (13 يناير 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


[SIZE=+0][URL="http://majdah.maktoob.com/vb/up/14769618951089002862.gif"][URL="http://majdah.maktoob.com/vb/up/14769618951089002862.gif"]

[/URL][/URL]



[URL="http://majdah.maktoob.com/vb/up/2043871743497399936.gif"][URL="http://majdah.maktoob.com/vb/up/2043871743497399936.gif"]

[/URL][/URL]​

​
​
​​[/SIZE]​[SIZE=+0]

شكرى تقديرى ​[/SIZE]​


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (14 يناير 2012)

يجازيك كل خير يا ناصف


----------



## رضا العدلى (14 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك بالتوفيق ان شاء الله تصميمات عصريه جدا


----------



## ماريز (12 فبراير 2012)

أنت مبدع
ونااادر

حفظك الله وزادك علماً

هل يمكننا في بناء الفلل أن نجمع بين الكلاسيك والمودرن؟

أمنيتي فيلا تعبر عن الأناقة الراقية
والفخامة الناعمة
فيها دفء..وهدوء
الإضاءة الطبيعية
......

يااارب حقق لي أمنيتي


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (14 فبراير 2012)

اذا كنت تريد تصميما فراسلني على البريد


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (1 أبريل 2012)

شكرا لك يا ماريز


----------



## السيدنصير (17 أبريل 2012)

ربنا يكرمك ويجازيك خير ان شاء الله


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (18 أبريل 2012)

الله يخليك سيد ناصر


----------



## مهندس لؤي (18 أبريل 2012)

جميل جدا

ماهو برنامج الرسم الثلاثي الابعاد المستعمل


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (30 أبريل 2012)

بالطبع 3ds max


----------



## miro 51 (1 مايو 2012)

so nice


----------



## hebaamer (1 مايو 2012)

رررررررررررررررروعة ابداع ممتاز
اتمنى لك التقدم والتوفيق


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (5 مايو 2012)

الله يخليكم


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (14 سبتمبر 2012)

لا أستطيع ان أصدق ان هذا الكتيب منذ ثلاثة أعوام تقريبا :[


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (23 سبتمبر 2012)

ما رأيكم؟


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (11 أبريل 2013)

نريد تفاعل أقوى من ذلك


----------



## الغزواني (26 أبريل 2013)

رائع


----------



## انج اسلام (27 أبريل 2013)

ما شاء الله ربنا يحميك يا رب 
وتسلم ايدك بجد ربنا يوفقك يا رب ان شاء الله


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (1 مايو 2013)

الله يجازيكم خير جميعا


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (1 يناير 2014)

يا الله الموضوع مازال موجودا ... :d


----------

